# Amored Venegance: An Imperial Armor RPG



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

_*Armored Vengeance*_​
Marcus Gravadovich sat back on his hover-tractor as it harvested the wheat below him in his field. He stared at the beautiful sky above him, felt the cool breeze as it flowed across his face; the sweet smell filling his nostrils. He heard the hum of the machinery below him as it churned out the wheat into clumped packages and dumping them unceremoniously into the truck driving opposite of him. Yes, today was a good day to be alive and he prayed to the Emperor that it would remain so. 

He turned over to the truck hollering to his field hand. “Hey Mike, that good enough for today, cut it and head in.” his field hand waved, and turned the truck off towards the farmstead off in the distance as he shut down the mechanisms that grinded the wheat and put the machine on an autopilot course for the farm stead. He blessed the machinery, in hopes that the holy Omissah would watch over it, and return it safely to its berth in his barn.

He jogged over to his tarrak (a breed of Tallarn horse, only larger) and galloped to where his herd was huddled; work them back toward the barn over the next two hours. Finally, having gotten them into their corral, Marcus walked into his house where he was greeted by his son and daughter, grabbing them both and lifting them into the air. Kissing them both, he moved over to his lovely wife, kissing her and then sampling her fine cooking.

“Delicious as always dear, now give me some more of that loving.” Giving her another kiss, he called in his field hand together they sat down and ate dinner with the family. Afterwards they got the children into bed, giving prayers to the Emperor for their good life, and finally settling into bed.

As he sat there he looked at his wife as she dressed for bed, realizing what a luck man he was. Only 20 years ago he was in a war torn battlefield fighting for survival amid the tower giants that did battle. Now he was a retired warrior, living a simple life at 42; something few men in this wretched galaxy ever find. As his wife entered the bed, he drifted off to sleep with her in his arms………………

A loud noise woke him from his sleep; he looked around for its source and found none. He got up out of the bed and moved to the window, looking out for any possible predators that could be preying on his animals. Nothing seemed weird except that his tarraks were whining abnormally. Strapping on his pistol, he grabbed his hunting rifle and quietly went outside to the corral, inspecting the area carefully as he proceeded. Reach the fence, he jumped over and approached the nearest tarrack.

“Wooaaahh, boy, steady. What wrong?” He calmed the horse down, which caused the other horse to stop whining a little as he soothed the horse with his voice.

Suddenly he heard a large crack above him and he looked up into what he could only describe as a nightmare. The sky was filled with massive flashes and lights that lit it up like it was mid-day. The sky made noises that Marcus recognized as orbital fire from space, and the snap of massive explosions as they tore it asunder. Fear ran through his veins, and before he knew it he was running back to the house at a dead sprint, launching himself up the stairs and into his wife’s room.

“Honey, wake the kids, get them ready fast, and bring some food!” Not waiting to see if she answered he ran back downstairs and woke Mike who was sound asleep. Waiting till he came too, he ordered him to ready the truck, again not waiting for an answer. He ran back to the corral, opening the gate and shooing them off into the field and away from the house. Hopefully he would return for them, but it seemed unlikely. As he did his wife came running out to him, handing him a basket of food and asking what was all the fuss about. Without answering he pointed up to the sky and showed her what was transpiring above.

“It would seem that my past has caught up with me once more Ariel, now get the kids and………” He never got the chance to finish, as a massive object hurtled from space and smashed into the house behind them, throwing them into the fields and covering them with dust and debris. More thunderous noises and the ground shook beneath them as Marcus grabbed his wife and covered her from the deadly fragments as they pelted his aged body. He kept praying to the Emperor for it to stop, for this madness to go away; for it all to be a dream.

As the shaking and noise subsided he rolled off his wife and slowly pushed himself up on his knees. As he did, his mind first registered, and then showed him the massive debris that had crushed his house and barn as well.

“NNOOOOOOO, he roared as he launched himself up with unknown energy and sprinted to the house. As he neared, the heat from the flames singed him as he search around the corners, praying that his children were ok, that the cruel fate hadn’t befallen them. It wasn’t meant to be as he ran around the back of the remaining barn and saw the three corpses burning in front of him. He fell to his knees, tears streaming down his face, his heart close to burst, his mind numb from the reality in front of him. He children had perished, as had his best friend, a man that survived countless battles with him only to suffer a cruel fate at the hands of indirect fire from a space battle. He heard no he felt his wife collapse next to him in tears, crying out into the night, cursing the Emperor for allowing such an evil thing to befall such innocent children, not even of 10 years. Yet Marcus couldn’t bring himself to curse, or break down, or mourn that which was obviously lost to him forever. His curse followed him even now, and he could do nothing, but stare at that which had so dearly loved, but no had lost to a cruel twist of fate.

Suddenly behind them, the massive debris popped and hissed opened; the door falling off to the side. Shadows emerged from its interior, all hunched over and bent in nasty forms that barely looked human. They wielded serrated weapons with crude markings that hurt his mind, and growled an unintelligent language that sounded more like the green skins that any human language. Despite all this, Marcus still recognized the signs of Chaos, and their wretched kind; even though his mind denied it. 

As the figures emerged, they approached him, cackling with glee at their apparent first kill being so easy. One approached him and in a raspy voice demanded, “What’s your name, that I might mark you and your soul for the glory of the Gods.” Cackling, the man kicked his wife into the ground, and put his pistol over her head, preparing to take her life.

Marcus just snapped, whipping out his pistol in one fluid, practiced movement and taking the man’s head from his shoulder. Before it had even fallen, he grabbed the gun and turned in a circle, firing non-stop into the daemonic men into front of him; screaming obscenities. Rounds pinged back in response and he dove left, the rolled forward and shot another through the head, before turning to kill another shadow that was looming behind him.

Only it wasn’t a man, as Marcus pulled the trigger, the rounds bounced harmlessly off cermite armor and pinged back, ricocheting off Marcus’s shoulder. He looked up into the face of an Astarte’s, or what was only once. The warrior was wearing a massive armor suit, with a fist that cracked with energy and a massive pistol in his left hand. It smiled as it kicked him and sent him flying; laughing at his weakness. As Marcus got up, he saw the giant grab his wife, who looked to him desperately for help. 

SNAP, and she crumbled down, dead; her spine snapped clean in half. “Damn you, Marcus roared and launched him at the giant, intent on slaughtering him. He was tossed aside as the giant punched him in mid-air and then crushed his left leg as he fell to the ground. Marcus gasped as pain shot up his body, threatening to tear out his sanity and destroy him then and there. The giant tilted its head, seemingly curious at such a feisty human, but put its bolter to Marcus’s head as it said, “Any last words?” Closing his eyes, Marcus prepared to meet his maker.

Suddenly bolter fire tore into the giant, and a loud humming noise announced the arrival of vehicles from the forest. The giant roared as more round tore into it, some leaving visible wounds in its armor; and it ordered a retreat away from the burning landing craft. Marcus watched as they retreated, then looked over to the grey vehicles, a blurry figure dismounting and rushing to his side. The he passed out


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*The Nitty Gritty*

Ok, so the above story is an old one I pulled out of my writer’s closet:headbutt:. This thread is a armored thread, based mainly on tanks, but with foot soldiers involved. It will take us through the Tallarn’s outer system planet of Balos, where a Chaos engagement has begun for the Agri-planet. So Marcus survives and re-enlists in the Guard to save what’s left of his home. You are one of the members under his command, controlling a tank squad(three tanks) Below is the template I’d like you to use.......

Name: (Self Explanatory)

Age: (Self Explanatory)

Personality: Who are you, what you are like, what do you feel

History: where’d you come from, how’d you end up in the 85th Armored Battalion??

Equipment: You may take one side0arm, and a combat knife/Sword

Tank Squad:

1: You, your tank
2: Your wing man, left
3: Your wing man, right

For your tank squad, your tanks need to be all the same, the exception being a Mechanized unit, which details are below. The link here (http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Imperial_Guard_vehicles ) is where I’d like you to look for your choice of tank. The list below is available slots for each squad in the 85th Armored Battalion; each is done by sections found in the Lexicanum link.……

MBT Squad 1: dragonkingofthestars
MBT Squad 2: BlackGaurd
Super Heavy MBT: Jackinator
Mechanised Unit 1: Lord Rambo
Mechanised Unit 2: (Chimera Variant)
Mechanised Unit 3: (Chimera Variant)
Scout Recon: TheAllFather
Artillery Unit: G0arr
Artillery Unit: (Use an Artillery Variant, Basiliks, or Manticore. No Death Strikes!)

These are what I’m looking for, bout 10 players. I will make exceptions for good ideas, and add squads should we need it.


Rules are Simple:

1. Like most RPG threads, I run by the usual rules, so cheating, God Modding, no unnecessary bashing around; be fair.

2. You can kill more guys here. I’m looser than other GM’s who want some three post battle before killing one guy. You have Tanks!! You will all get the chance to have epic battles, both o foot and aboard your tanks.

3. Be here, ok? I understand we al get busy, even I’m not perfect. However, if you not going to post at least 1-2 a week, then please just watch. I’ll work with people if they have problems. After three missed posts, your character will be eliminated, cowboy style:security:.

Besides that, have fun, and welcome aboard. :biggrin:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Example*

Ok, so below is my guy and his unit, use him as an example. the only exception is that your tanks all ahve to be the same variant; only Marcus gets to be cool 

Name: Marcus Gravadovitch

Age: 42

Personality: Marcus is an old soldier, having fought in previous wars for the Emperor of Mankind. He has a friendly personality, but harbors a dark horror of war. He has seen things that most people should never have to see; and as such has made him hard of feeling. Therefore, he seems closed to most people around him, giving off the “cold shoulder feeling.”

History: Marcus served with the 45th Tallarn Armored core back in the Sabboth Crusade when he was younger. Having been just a sergeant then, he quickly rose to rank due to many “battlefield commissions” because of the lack of available officers. As such he rose to the rank of Captain before being discharged for a massive leg injury to his right leg. 

He was given a small pension and sent to settle on the Agricultural world of Balos, near Tallarn. From there he met his wife Ariel, and they settled down and had two children. Marcus thought he could leave his past behind; a nightmare of his younger life. However, it seems fate has been cruel to him, and took everything he held dear in his life. Marcus is now on a mission of personal vengeance; fighting any and all Chaos on the planet in search for that one armored warrior who, in his mind, took everything from. He has re-enlisted in the newly formed 85th armored battalion, and was given charge of a Company of tanks and other assortment of armored vehicles which he will use to carry out his agenda. 

Equipment: Las-Pistol, Power Sword 

Tank Squad:

1: Salamander Command Vehicle
2: Hydra Flak Tank
3: Leman Russ Vanquisher (Marcus’s personal tank)


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

So with the super heavy tanks are we talking baneblades


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I present Isaiah Decon, my entry into armor warfare.

Name: Isaiah Decon
Age: 26
Personality: Fresh from Basic Isaiah is young and idelistic and he is decideinly gun hoe and has the idea that he is both imortal, and going to kill every tratior in the Emperor damaned univeres. 

History: Iaiah was born and raised on the planet Balo. He joined the guard as soon as he left school. His dream filled with the thunder of heavy guns and the roar of engine. 

He drilled long and hard, his dreams of glory unfiflled, waiting to be shiped out to warzones far and wide. Now with the choas invasion though he has a chance for glory on home soil and was posted to Captain Marcus 48th armor battlion.

Equipment: Las-Pistol, baynet, Lascarbine.
Tank Squad: MBT Squadarn, 
1: Lemen russ Conqueror: Iron Beutry (Isaiah personal tank):Load out Sponson Heavy bolters, Hull mounted Heavy bolter pintle heavy stubber
2: Lemen russ Conqueror:Grox: Sponson Heavy Flamers,Hull Mounted Heavy flamer,Dozer blade.
3: Leman Russ Conqueror:Swift Track:Sponson Heavy bolters,Hull Llascannon, Pintle Heavy Stubber


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Tarvit, the Superheavies can be any variant under that section. you can have a Baneblade mixed with a Storm lord, or a Destroyer mixed with a Stormgun. they just need to be MBT, no artillery or light vehicles with that Squad. Cehck the list and set it up, and I'll tell you what you can and cannot do. Hurry though, i got like 6 people that will post soon

As for you dragonkingofthestars, yes, they have to be the all under the same variant section, but you can mix and match load out for personalised destruction.

I have to ask you to please fix your grammer, I know no ones perfect but man I can barely read that. Could you just touch it up alittle thank


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

gotcha, grammer touched, other tanks blinged out, you like?


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

_Name_: Ghent Sojourn

_Age_: 28

_Appearence_: Ghent is by no means small, but neither is he overweight. He stands 6' 6" with thick, corded arms and legs and a well-developed torso, shadowing perfectly against his pale skin. Despite his rather unintelligent appearence as many judge at first glance, he is an incredibly capable soldier and very knowledgable on many subjects.

_Personality_: Very quiet and mysterious, he rarely ever talks to anyone save those whom he has taken the courtesy to get to know. His manner is always one of calm collectiveness with an air of wisdom about him. Many whom served with him thought of him as their older brother thanks in no small part to his willingness to help his comrades despite the circumstances, retaining his always impeccable attitude.

_History_: Born on the Hive World of Aveddus in the lower levels, Ghent was forced to make do with very little. He was orphaned at a very young age along with his brother and sister, whom he took care of very well. His caring nature for others began when he bore witness to a group of small children being abused by a group of gangers while he was on his way home from his meager job. Without hesitation he took it upon himself, at the age of only twelve, to save the children and attacked the men, killing all four of them.

He raised both his siblings and his new family with care until one day, the gang which the four men he had killed belong to came looking for revenge. They attacked in force and kidnapped everyone besides him, leaving him to grieve. When he set out to rescue them, he learned that every one of them had been murdered, the gang luring him into a trap so that he could see what had happened. They brutally attacked him, receiving three dead and seven seriously injured by the incredibly resourceful and vengeful Ghent, but he in turn received grave injuries. It was only the interference of an Inquisitorial agent that saved his life.

Seeing much promise in the boy but not wishing to risk wasting such a promising acolyte, the Inquisitor turned him over to the Guard to be raised as a soldier until such time as he would return for Ghent and make him his full Acolyte.

Basic was difficult, but at the same time tremendously easy for Ghent. Vowing to never allow what had happened to his 'family' happen to anyone ever again, he gave aid to those whom needed it, displaying incredible ability in all aspects of the Guard. He graduated top of his class and was assigned shortly thereafter to the 115th Armoured. He serve valiantly over the course of six years, earning many medals and awards for his service and his loyalty to both his comrades and the God-Emperor.

He was re-assigned to the 85th when the entirety of the 115th was destroyed during a Tyranid assault on their garrison planet of Cyrule. Imperial reinforcements had arrived too late, but Ghent remained alive long enough to be rescued. He was originally meant to be reassigned to an Armoured regiment that had deployed to the Halo Stars, but thanks to a lone bureaucrat making a single, seemingly miniscule mistake on a form, he was assigned to the 85th where he now resides.

_Equipment_: Combat Knife, Laspistol w/ hotshot rounds

_Tank Squadron: _Scout Recon

1: Salamander Scout _Darklight_; Heavy Bolter (hull), Autocannon (hull), Hunter-Killer Missile (1)
2: Salamander Scout _Silversmain_; Heavy Bolter (hull), Autocannon (hull), Hunter-Killer Missile (1)
3: Salamander Scout _Desperado_; Heavy Bolter (hull), Autocannon (hull), Hunter-Killer Missile (1)


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Will post up a chimera squad soon.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Geraint Krom

Age: 51

Appearance: Geraint Krom is a huge man at 6'8, still powerful but now going to fat, a result of age and good living, he often jokes that soon he will be as heavy as his tank. An almost permanent grin splits his broad ruddy face, something marred only by the scar that trails down from just beneath his left eye.

Personality: Krom is a veteran of many wars and despite all that he has seen he is a friendly and easy going guy, slow to anger. However, when he does become angry his wrath is infamous, personally running down the ork tank-bustas responsible for the loss of his company and flattening them into the ground. He is known for his almost paternal protection of the men and vehicles around his tank.

History: He has had a long and varied history, born and raised on the planet Ryusdor he was schooled in the guard from an early age. He joined as a lowly crewman, well trained but unlikely to rise much higher. But rise he did, first to command a Leman Russ tank, and then finally to his present position as commander of a Stormblade.

His regiment was ably led and it was not until they were engaged against an ork Waaaagh on the planet Urilla IV that they suffered any great casualties. Unfortunately, a surprisingly well planned ambush utilising looted Imperial weapons saw the slaughter and destruction of hundreds of men and scores of tanks.

Incensed at this violent massacre Geraint turned his tank and drove it directly at the ork tank-bustas. Their rockets bouncing harmlessly off the frontal armour he led a counter charge, weapons cutting a swathe through the orks as more of them were crushed under the treads. His tank squadron emerged as the only survivor of his regiment and despite his age he was swiftly reassigned, his medal of valour assuring him a place in the front lines, much to his genial chagrin.

Equipment: Las pistol and an antique duellists sword, a family heirloom.

(I think you wanted a Baneblade squadron but if not I'll just drop it down to one tank)

Stormblade: Imperia Perdito (nicknamed the Jolly Giant by it's commander and others of the regiment)

The two other tanks of his squadron are commanded by a set of twins, both with fiery red hair and explosive tempers. Krom is one of the few who can keep them in check.
Baneblade: Imperia Ignis - Commander Nahum Hrun
Stormlord: Imperia Ira - Commander Sara Hrun


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, AllFather and Jackinator, good job, i'll rep you for that. AllFather your good, jackinator you good, though you can mix and match alittle more if you want. you can use any variant under the super heavy tank section, does that answer your question??

Anyway, spots are filling up, grab yours now. if you have a specific one you want, put dibs on it


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Aye thanks, I changed them to 3 different Baneblade variants now . Thanks


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Right then EH has allowed this very nicely.

Name: Lieutenant Jess Harden

Age: 32

Personality: A confident leader, specialising in leading troops from within their armoured transports to the heart of the enemy defences. She cares for the men under her command, determined that she will get them all back to base alive. She is strong in defence as well, providing infantry support for the company of tanks, and is ready for any risk and foes that she will inevitably face.

Appearance: Jessica stands at 5"9 with short blonde hair and blue eyes. She wears the standard flak armour of the 85th battalion, and matching drabs as well as a helmet to go with. She fights with the rest of the infantry in the line with bayonet and lasgun. The uniform that she and the rest of the mechanized troops wears is Tan combat trousers and shirt, with green flak armor and helmet over the top. She also wears fingerless gloves.

History: Born and raised on Tallarn she was soon thrust into the life of the guard when she left home, her father being a drunken violent man and her mother bending to his every wish. She was sick of her life at home so left as soon as she was of age to join she moved. She passed through basic without an incident, and was thrust into the hectic and hellish life of a guardsmen, rising through the ranks quickly as more and more men died.

She was soon the rank of Lieutenant, and was placed in charge of a mechanized squad, the one that currently accompanies her on the world of Balo. She had fought hard and in several campaign before most of her squad was destroyed fighting chaos marines. She and the survivors were rotated to the world on Balo and placed in the 85th. Jones, Griffen, Worthington are all survivors from the defence of Vistros that saw Hardens squad destroyed. Only three other men in her squadron are veterans the rest being brought up from the very world of Balo. Each is well trained by the tireless squad, they made sure they would be prepared just in case.

Equipment: Lasgun with scope, camo netting and bayonet. Las pistol and frag grenades. Flak armour.

Tank 1: Chimera transport (multi laser, heavy bolter) Tallos Wrath
Tank 2: Chimera Transport (Multi laser, heavy bolter) Emperors Might
Tank 3: Chimera Transport (Multi laser, heavy bolter) Berso Fury

Infantry 30 men, recon, heavy weapons.

Staff Sergeant Jones

Sergeants Griffen and Worthington

27 troopers


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

I gave each of my Salamanders a Hunter-Killer Missile to increase their survivability in the event that they do end up facing heavy armor. And also, do Salamanders have the capability to carry troops, or is that taken up by upgraded vox equipment?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah, thats a good idea, though your dudes will probably not be invovled in any tank vs tank fighting as we go. more than likely you shall be fighting along with Lord Rmabo and other mechansied units against infantry units. 

You will playan interesting role latrer on though.

Ok, just to give you all a heads up i am posting the story in the Origional Works thread as we go. That way you can enjoy the story and see a more personal side, plus heroic, than just what we will have happening here


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, just letting you know that I updated my post to include the names of the other tank commanders. And wondering what kind of numbers you're wanting before we start ? I'm quite looking forward to this.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Numbers???


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Is there any possibility that I could have a Shadowsword squad no is fine 
can not post without this 

P.S could you please clear your PM storage


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, sorry to all who have been PM'ing me, I just realised why, hahaha.

Um Tarvit, what type of squad are you shooting for??


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, I'm gonna wait till Saturday, if no one else joins I'm gonna start the action thread.

Join up now, command Tanks, Sooooooo fun!!!!!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Join the Imperal guard! 
The Imperium wants YOU to fight choas!
see the galaxys, fight for glory, in the Emperors name!


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Name: Garvel Varnus

Age: 37 

Personality: Very percise, calculating, and obsessed with detail. Cold in terms of battlefield conditions and entirely willing to engage in friendly fire to achieve an objective.

History: Garvel Varnus was born upon the Imperial Industrial World of Lexia, apart of the planet's brtual underclass of workers. As a child he was immediately put to work in the promethium fields as a general labourer. His childhood years were nothing but a blur of industrial accidents, quota demands, and the occasional labor riot that was swiftly put down by Munitorium Enforcement cadres. He grew up hard amongst the leathernecks of Lexia and quickly established a chip on his shoulder, a mean streak, and a willingness to get just as bloody as the next guy. Barroom brawls were frequent in his past, as was a serious drinking problem which eventually led, decades later, to the Guard having to replace his liver with an synthetic replacement, and eventually both kidney's were removed due to serious damage -- although this is more attributed to the chemical compounds found in all elements of Lexia, from the water to the foodstuffs.

During his late teens Garvel was suddenly blessed by the God-Emperor himself, or so he has believed to this day. The Overwatcher began to take interest in Garvel's keen eye with more often than not pointed out production deficinies, peices of bad equipment, and potential safety hazards. While only production deficiency was taken seriously, the managment of Equatorial Processing Facility Ib.2.32.78 decided to elevate Garvel to the post of Inspector. The job was relatively new, almost a prototype developed a scarce decade before and had yielded little in regards to profit. The job was also rare since the Adeptus Mechanicus was not one to share the secrets of the machine.

Luckily, Garvel's eye and keen wits, and simple common sense propelled him into a career he had not expected. Soon the Inspector was opening to the doors to the facilitie's first Inspection Department, profitability skyrocketed and the trend began to take hold upon other factorium's in the region. It seemed to Garvel that life was beginning to finally pay off for him -- that was of coarse until the arrival of the Adeptus Munitorium upon Lexia.

The world was required to establish a Founding for their next Imperial Guard Regiment. It was declared the 21st Lexian Guns, an almost all armored regiment, with some artillery attachments. Garvel's keen eye and seeming common sense with machines made him a prime canidate and despite protests from his facility he was drafted into the Imperial Guard. It was here that he learned the hardships of the Imperial Guard, and his brutal personality became even more entrenched within his mind. 

He served with the 21st Lexian Guns for nearly seven years, each battle slowly widdling their numbers down. The final stroke came when they were required to reinforce a doomed Guardsmen line during a campaign against the Orks of Provost VII. The Orks slaughtered the 21st Lexian almost to a man, save for Garvel and his tank platoon who managed to conduct a fighting withdrawl that was eventually rescued by a Guard counter-attack. 

Following the events he was reorganised into the 85th Armoured Battalion.

Equipment: Laspistol and Combat Knife

Tank Squad
_Iron Bitch_ - Leman Russ 'Annhilator' Pattern (Twin-Linked Lascannons, Hull-mounted Heavy Bolter & Smoke Launchers)
Commanded by Garvel Varnus

_Angelicus Invictus_ - Leman Russ 'Punisher' Pattern (Punisher Gatling Cannon, 2x Sponson-Mounted Heavy Bolters, Pintel-Mounted Bolter, Hull-Mounted Heavy Bolter)
Commanded by Zaddion

_Fireblade_ - Leman Russ 'Vanquisher' Pattern (Improved Battle Cannon, Hull-Mounted 'Smaller' Battle Cannon, Sponson-Mounted Lascannon)
Commanded by Ishmael


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

well, thats impressive man :wink:. anyway, I'll add you to the story, anyone else wanna join, still got some slots left

Again, read the story in the "Origional Works" to see how your character goes. All character will be played in the sotry, and your actions will decide their fate in the story


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, last day folks, after this I'm gonna start the thread and it will be too late to join


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'll have a profile up for the other mechanized unit by Saturday (when i get back from the move). by mechanized i am assuming walkers, but i could be very wrong.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Name: Nicolus Mader

Age: 39

Personality: Nicolus is an artilleryman and a tanker at heart. He is loud and blunt. His build comes from many years of artillery work, as does his mind. Given a good map, and a few minuets to study it has been joked that Nicolus can drop an artillery shell on a single man running in a hurricane.

Appearance: Nicolus is a 6’ man with oversized muscles in his arms, legs and chest from his years as an artilleryman. His skin is a deep tan, and his hair is kept less than an inch in length. When deployed his face is always covered in stubble. He always has his flak amour on the battlefield (even if he has nothing else but pants on). He is often found with a detailed map, and cigar in hand.

History: Nicolus was born into a life dedicated to the service of the Imperium. Both of his parents were in the guard, and both died before he was 2 years old. He was placed in the care of the Schola Progenium for the remaining years of his childhood. Those years were spent under the harsh discipline of abbots and headmasters who guided and shaped the young child. He was given high marks in drills and mathematics. 

When he was old enough Nicolus was shipped to the Imperial guard. Testing revealed a problem with his spatial awareness making it hard for him to join the naval flyers. Instead he was placed with a small artillery unit. His first assignment was with a mortar squad for several years before being moved to a mechanized unit. 

While Nicolus began as a loader he quickly showed promise as a spotter and a gunner. He was given his chance during a tyranid assault after being attached to the Eleusis 55th. Nicolus’s own tank crew was almost all killed after a tyranid counterassault. Nicolus managed to cobble together enough survivors from the artillery unit to crew several tanks allowing them to return to the fight. For his service Nicolus was promoted to commander, and given a siege squad. He has commanded them for the past 17 years.

Even as a tank commander Nicolus has continued to assist his men with loading and firing of their weapons. After years of service Nicolus requested a transfer toward a quieter area of the galaxy for several years. His current assignment has taken him to several worlds for training purposes. When the call went up for the Tallarn 45th Armored Nicolus found himself ‘requisitioned’ to assist. Something that Nicolus did not resist. When asked by a cadet why Nicolus only smiled, “When the Imperium calls son we all have a duty to answer, and there’s no louder answer than an artillery gun!”

Equipment: Nicolus carries a combat shotgun with several ammo types, and a well kept sword.

Tank Squad: Artillery Unit -_ Thunderhead_ 

1: _Storm Caller_: Basilisk (hull mounted heavy bolter, Camo Netting, Improved Comms, Pintle-Mounted Heavy Stubber, Rough Terrain Modification, Track Guards, Smoke Launchers)
2: _Oblivion’s Hammer_: Bombard (Camo Netting, Pintle-Mounted Storm Bolter, Rough Terrain Modification, Track Guards, Smoke Launchers)
3: _Skyfire_: Hydra Flak Tank (hull mounted heavy bolter, Camo Netting, Extra Armour Pintle-Mounted Heavy Stubber, Rough Terrain Modification/Mine Sweeper, Search Light, Track Guards)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice, i'll add you in G0arr, ok guys this things going up tommorrow night, so if anyone wants to join, hurry up


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Jason Plovic

Age: 29

Personality: Filled with the energy of a youth Jason is a loud and bombatious man who often jokes that he is louder than his cannon. He is a very aggresive man who enjoys nothing less than the look of fear on his enemies faces as his shells smash into them. He has incredible eyesight and it is often joked that he could probably drop a shell on a mouse at twenty kilometers distance.

Favourite Phrases: After witnessing the destructive power of another tank. "My granny could scrap better than that." Seeing the damage his main gun caused "Granny always did make lumpy gravy." Seeing the wreckage left by the others in his squadron. "They never were good at cleaning up." 

Appearance: Tall and well built with dark black hair and pale skin. His muscled arms are a result of spending half his life loading an earthshaker cannon with shells bigger than his torso. He often wears a flack vest and a sleeveless top with his personal autogun on a sling around his back and a dagger strapped to his side. His face has a scar running from his right eye to his jawline and he has a broken nose. He has a helmet normally strapped to his left thigh in case he needs it.

History: Ever since he was a child and first saw artillery in action, Jason had always wanted to be a Basilisk commander. His father was the commander of one and the man once showed the toddling Jason around his prize vehicle. Ever since then Jason came with his father every time the man inspected his Basilisk. Jason was fascinated by the workings of the great gun. 

Ten years later Jason was a member of the crew of his father's vehicle and his father prized him for his sharp eyes, excellent aim and quick loading skills. When his father died five years later Jason took command.

He spent the next years as a member of an artillery company and was then he developed his habit for charging at the enemy in his artillery tank causing first amusement, then fear and finally terror and utter carnage. After another 3 years he was transferred to the 85th Armored Battalion

Equipment: An autogun and a serrated Dagger. He also carries a spotting scope in a pouch.

Tank Squadron: The Emperor’s Vengeance
1. _Granny_ Jason’s personal Basilisk (Pintle-mounted Storm Bolter, Heavy Flamer, Dozer blade and Extra armour)
2. _Little Maid_ Colossus (Pintle-mounted Heavy stubber and Dozer blade)
3. _Big Maid_ Manticore rocket launcher (Pintle-mounted Storm Bolter, Dozer blade and Extra armour)


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

ok, i just have one question before i slap on a character sheet. i noticed you wanted chimeria varriants for the mechanised. but i was wondering if a Sentinel would be alright


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I will allow you to take up to 2 Sentinels, but you must have at least one chimera with at least one squad of infantry


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Just wondering when you are starting the action thread ?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

tommorrow, i am finish typing it but I'm falling alseep here. I was hopinbg for two more but I'm not gonna wait another day


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok i want to join and as the super heavy is taken i am going for a mechanised unit. Don't know if this is allowed but here goes P.S it may not be very realistic I do not have the codex :


Name: Vasan 

Age: 38

Personality: Vasan now is silent he rarely talks after the tragic loss of his legs. He does is a tough leader and is know for making his men practice 'until they drop down dead.' He used to be a kind, considerate man and sometimes the shows, but most of the time he is gruff. He prides his tank and speaks to it sometimes. Due to his self inflicted loneliness he is bad at speaking and unable to stir men. He is also a known Pyromaniac 

History: Vasan was born on vostroyan, he was the first born son of the twins and so from a young age he was preparing for a life in the military. His father was obsessed with him and trained with him. He was so obsessed with Vasan that the other child resented him. 

At the age of seven Vasan began work, he was a useful child and was very sharp. Soon the manager decided to put Vasan into better work, he made Vasan a scribe. ( his father had taught him how to write) Vasan excelled at his job and was chief scribe by the time it was his eighteenth birthday.

His brother meanwhile had failed at his job and become miserable. With the father paying no attention to him, he started to become involved with gangs. His particular gang was the vostroyan 2nd born, all of them were children that resented their brother for there position. He began to take the local drug snuf, and soon he was a complete addict. It was when he killed someone he realised what he had done and ran away. 

Meanwhile Vasan had joined guard, the entrance had been grand there were cheers, as the new guard left for many would be the last time, none worked that day as the celebrations continued. At the end of the day all the guardsmen went into the chapel and a priest began to pray for them. For Vasan the honor came not from the priest but from the chapel, he had never been allowed to enter. Few were. 

Then began training. They were trained by a small man, who seemed to enjoy beating. They had to march in formation for miles at end and were constantly monitored, every week a priest would pass all of us looking for corruption. The beatings were the hardest, Vasan was almost beaten to death, when he fell over while marching. 

The commisar spoke to him, before the end of his training, to tell him about the choice he could make. He said "Vasan you are very talented, probably the best in the group. We those have had a problem on placing you in a regiment. We do not know if you should be in tanks or on foot," Vasan asked to be on foot and the commisar said that if anything would happen to him he could join the 85th Armored Battalion.

Vasan served for ten years before something happened. His regiment were on the death world of Ryoulore. Here a chaos force had attacked, Vasan and his squad were sent against the bulk of the army. They were being slaughtered by the Chaos guards heavy weapons. So he and a small squad went to sort it out. They avoided detection, until they were a few metres away. Then they charged they began to kill all the chaos guard apart from a few. 

Vasan led a final charge to finish the job. This is were he saw a figure emerge and pull out his sword. Screaming at him, Vasan decided to accept his challenge to inspire the troops. He deeply regretted this when he saw who he was facing, his brother. 'He had been corrupted? how' Vasan thought, he couldn't face his brother. This was until he realised that this was no longer his brother but a fiend of chaos. 

The fight was quick, Vasan was clearly more skilled and so easily deflected the enemies blow, Managing to wound his brother. After this his brother went frantic, desperately trying to kill him. Vasan stabbed him in the chest four times and stood over him. He whispered " You and me were once equals" the brother replied " We were nether equal." Then he grabbed his sword and stabbed Vasan's spine 

Equipment: Laspistol and a small knife called burner 

Tank Squad:

1: Vasan (Hellhound bane wolf)
2: Salamander comand, left
3: Hydra flak tank, right


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok guys, it's up get fighting. don't forget that the full story is posted in the "Origional Works" section of this website under the Fiction and Art area


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey guys, i made a mistake, i accdiently put the titel as "Day 1." all the Armored Venegance Posts are in there.

I will fix this ASAP but for now post in there


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

EH could I ask what is the planets climate, are we on a desert or a lush forest ect.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

He guys please post by this weekend, I don't have all week per say. Remember, it's the Day 1 thread.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey man, when are you posting another update?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry guys, I was out on FTX training exercises, so i was unable to post it. i will have it up tonight, sorry for the delay


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> ...the barrel of the Basilisk is slightly deformed from firing the massive Earthshaker round. What will you do, will you attempt a repair on the move, or will you ask to stop? What’s your reaction?


How deformed are we talking, and where is the deformity?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Again, I apologise guys, it would seem that both FATE and heaven are against me here. My computer got a killer virus and I've been offline for the last few days. Things are getting back on track, everyone post and we shall get this thing out of the gutter.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Can I ask why Klomster seems to be performing the part of GM as well as you?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Perhaps i'm coming in to strong...

Just trying to introduce my characters. If i'm overdoing it please restrain me, i don't want to appear like a god-moding bastard.

The rpg's i've been in i've either been the gm or all the players had an extent of control on all events, so if i'm controlling someones actions it's not because i feel like a murderous troll, it's what i'm used to and only try to make sense in the story (like in the latest update where i made Janus pick up the reciever, hardly too evil i hope.)

And by the way, all the characters are cool and i've tried to keep this going, so i could play myself with my characters.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ohh, can I join ?

*Name:* Obadiah Ross
*Age:* 25
*Apperance:* Obadiah is a young, blonde haired and blue eyed man. He wears the traditional uniform of Tank Commanders. 
*Personailty:* Obadiah is one of the youngest, if not the youngest tank commanders in the regiment, and is constantly out to prove himself to the other, older more expierenced members. When not on a mission, he's humerous and sarcastic, but whilst inside his tank he sets everything aside for the greater good of the Imperium.
*History:* Obadiah was always a prodigy, even when he was still in school, and when he left, the man was eager to escape the planet of Balcazar III, so quickly signed up with the Imperial Guard to serve with the Imperium. After saving his officer's life in his first battle, the man quickly rose through the ranks and was eventually promoted to tank commander of his own squadron, the New-Bloods. 
*Equipment:* A Power Sword and a Laspistol
*Squadron:* Artillery, _Hammerstrike_
_Victory_ ~ Basalisk Tank
_Honour_ ~ Manticore
_Glory_ ~ Manticore 

Is it too late, or can I still join?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ah, I see, no it's not that you're coming in too strong it's that I can't find a character sheet for you and it's confused me a little. I'm assuming it's not gone up yet so you can maintain an air of mystery?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Indeed, an air of mystery 

Don't worry, i wont do it for much longer.
My chars need to sober up a bit, then i will post my juicy character sheet for all to see.


As for Obadiah.
He seems ok, although i'm the least qualified to approve of new chars here, since i'm basically not even in the game yet 

Only ways i could see him join is coming as reinforcement (lame) or found somewhere lost after a battle beeing the only survivor. (Cooler.)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Bane, you may join, i like the character. i will add you in next post and you will be in the rear of the column.

Klomnster, your good, just keep coming in slowly as we move towards you. Only one post per update please, too many and you'll advance the story too far.

The rest of you need to post, otherwise it's gonna grind to a halt and people are gonna start dying.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Cheers for the add .


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

To answer your question Jackinator it's cause I'm allowing him too. granted, I've had to remind him to tone it once, but I asked him to bring this element of the story into the light.

Though, if you guys don't post, I'm gonna have to put this fire out; and start a new one. Lets see, I got 4 RPG's designed here, what to do, what to do??


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm a bit hampered in my posting, since i can't really do anything 

I was planning on sending a data transmission to someone, containing....
My character sheet 

Aint i clever.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

I have an improved com. if you just want to send it to someone.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thing is it should have an cogitator display, and i doubt that a normal russ/chimera chassis tank has that.

The super heavies perhaps....
I'm mostly thinking how my transmission will get to the reciever without you all freaking out, and in a cool way.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

It's most likely to be the super heavies or the GM's character who will have a cogitator in their vehicle.

Maybe the Gm's character's salamander command vehicle. :scratchhead:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I still got three guys not posting, hurry up and post GDI!! Anyway, i'm gonna start typing up the next update, so by tommorrow at the latest guys.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

So the IED is approved?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm waiting for another cool update, i want to know whom i get contact with.


----------

